# Help with 55 gallon barrel?



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok I have a 55 gallon barrel thats plastic. I cut the top off and primed it. I have been looking for pics on here, but have not come across any on how to design the outside. I was hopeing for some input, my mind is froze on this one?


----------



## Bruja (Oct 18, 2008)

how about a toxic waste container like this one


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes! That looks awesome Burja. I have stared at this barrel for a week! Thank you!


----------



## Bruja (Oct 18, 2008)

no problem maybe some dry ice or a fog machine inside too might be cool. oh man staring at it for a week? well good luck with your design


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Ever seen "Return of The Living Dead?"  Here's what I did to mine...











I still plan to add a window on top with a zombie inside. Maybe a live one on the big night.


----------



## theooggieman (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw someone do this in a 55 gallon drum and it looked good..........they left the lid on so it looked like it was bubbling out ........its just greatstuff spayed around the edge.............then painted flouresant green ............these are some pics of my cauldren I did Halloween Forum - theooggieman's Album: My pics
good luck


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Bruja pulled up the same photo I used to make my toxic waste drum's skull and crossbones stencil. I got the fonts that I used for the lettering stencil from fontspace.com. They have a nice search engine - just type in "stencil" and select the font you like.

Below is the link to a photo of my toxic waste drum (which is also a fog chiller).

Halloween Forum - Demon Dog's Album: Perish Hall Cemetery - Picture

It took me almost two cans of paint to turn my blue drum into a yellow one. Someone else on this website (sorry, bad with names) had made a biohazardous waste drum that looked great and inspired me.


----------



## bhsfx (Dec 5, 2007)

*can*

Here is what one of my students came up with.

Thanks for looking,

BHSFX


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Found it. It was Floridaspook that had made the biohazardous waste drum. The link below is the thread it was shown in (just scroll down to post #35), plus details on making a chiller throughout the thread.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/77556-fog-chiller-question-4.html

Cheers!


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great! That was a student project? Looks like that would be a fun class! Halloween 101. I may have changed my major if that was offered when I was in school.



bhsfx said:


> Here is what one of my students came up with.
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> 
> BHSFX


----------



## bhsfx (Dec 5, 2007)

*can*

Thanks for the comments; should mention if you didn't know already, this is from a high school course. The only special effects program of its kind in the country at the high school level.

BHSFX


----------



## subhuman1 (Sep 30, 2009)

take the drum and in the bottom put a mirror on the top get a piece of plexiglass and tint it with mirror tint place it where the mirror side is inside the drum put a small red light in the side of it and it will make a bottomless pit when you look in it you can parshally bury it for more effect


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Just want to say thank you guys wow great ideas and pics! I will post pics when im done. Thank you again!


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Update to the photo...for some reason, I can't edit my post.



TheWarden said:


> Ever seen "Return of The Living Dead?"  Here's what I did to mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rojellio (Oct 12, 2009)

I know how to make an Ugly Drum Smoker... ugly drum smoker - Google Images

The whole process works better if you have a giant 50lb can opener/ de-header. 

Burn it out really good with a wood fire. Drill a couple of holes in the bottom edge, insert 3/4 pipe, elbow, more pipe and a 3/4 ball valve. This controls intake air, and temp. Make a charcoal basket. Affix a rack about 2 ft from the top of the charcoal basket, and another rack on top. Racks from an 18" weber grill work. Use the lid from an 18" weber grill. One bag of charcoal + a few lumps of hickory, mesquite etc. will burn for about 12 hours. The "Minion Method" is prefered way to start the fire. It cooks long enough to cook pulled pork, brisket, ribs, atomic buffalo turds, home cured bacon or "sacrifice a chicken". Chicken goes on the bottom rack to avoid cross contaminating other meat. 

But is it a Halloween prop??? Maybe not, but the feed at the end of Halloween night will be awesome.


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is what i did with a barrel last year:

Halloween 2008 :: Barrel Victim picture by bradbaum - Photobucket


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

This is what I did with my plastic 55 gl drums I got from work.



















Orange led rope lights 
Black spray paint 
GreatStuff foam
Orange acrylic paint


I ran the lights through the hole in the top of the drum down to a hole I cut in the bottom. Then I taped them in position and covered them with the great stuff foam. 

My final plan is to cut holes in the top and add a fogger.

More photos in my album


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I remember a barrel in some movie (might have been one of the Living Deads) had a glass window set in the lid, and you could see a head inside. Could be a good scare as they walk by, look down and whatever you put inside suddenly moves or bangs on the inside of the drum.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

*the barrel i made*

this is the barrel i made a few years ago took pieces of styrofoam and glued them to the barrel to apper as plated steel rusting, added great stuff and the guy inside rotates on a bbq rotisserie motor , a strobe light and a fog machiene. painted it all to respond under black light







[/IMG]


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

his was my version of the barrel prop. I made holes in the great stuff, so a green light and fog from a fog machine in the barrel would come up through the grean foaming slime.










I have to say the design by the students was outstanding!

Eric


----------



## rojospider (Aug 12, 2009)

*My toxic room*

Here is my barrel, its in my toxic room. This is a day pic.
Hope the pics worked. This is my first post


----------



## rojospider (Aug 12, 2009)

*Toxic room night*

Heres a pic at night with fog, strobs and lights


----------



## rojospider (Aug 12, 2009)

i'll try that again. night toxic room


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I took an empty barrel with a removeable lid and made a pop up that I've been using for 4 years. Here are some pics.
These are pics from 4 years ago. The lid is hinged. The prop inside has been changed. The air cylinder is a 2" diameter cylinder. The finished barrel has sound and lighting that is activated with a PET board and audio board from Cowlacious.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

rojospider said:


> Here is my barrel, its in my toxic room. This is a day pic.
> Hope the pics worked. This is my first post


That is one sweet set up!!!
Nice work.


----------



## wwebber (Nov 29, 2009)

used a 55 gal. drum with a 12 in. pop-up sprinkler ahead mounted on top. green light inside with fog. running on 20 psi air. works good.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

paint them to look like old wooden whiskey barrels for a western scene or a pirate scene


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Very odd I can't find my pics of my toxic drum I will have to look for them at work but here's a video


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

where did you get those hook things attached to chains?


----------



## Dragonware Designs (Dec 23, 2012)

Depends on your idea. If it was metal you could spray a rust looking paint and spray it with water to create a rusty look or make it animated so on. I am personally working on one that is 55 gallon metal one that is animated as well as interactive. When it comes to creating stuff only limited by what you can come up with.


----------

